# Rainbow Trout



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Whats a good setup for trout? I will be fishing on a lake that has a good population of rainbows and my friend caught some while fishing on or near the bottom. I have salmon eggs. Powerbait, and nightcrawlers. Where should i put a sinker on the line in relation to the hook? Do i put it right above it or several inches above it??? Thanks


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

If they were just planted in the lake, a size 14 treble hook with a with a peice of power bait covering it is my faverate.I use a 3 foot leader and a 1/4 ounce egg weight rigged before a swivel. to fish this you cast out as far as you can and reel up the slack in your line set your pole on a rod holder and watch your rod tip

If the trout are native or have been in the lake for more than a month than I like to use a night crawler on a size 10 hook rigged 4 feet below a small bober. simply cast out as far as you can and watch your bober.

also if you really want to catch fish have your line in the water as the sun comes up :stirpot:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

As a kid we use to always corn, mini marshmellows, and salmon eggs. For the eggs you had to use Potskis (sp) Balls of Fire. The Uncle Josh ones were always too bloated. Anyway we always used a #6 Eagle Claw or the Tru Turn hooks that came with the leeder attached and a loop. Attached a swivel and above the swivel we used an egg sinker. The purpose of the egg sinker was when the fish grabs your bait they won't feel as much weight comparred to if you were using split shots.

We use to always be fishing an hour or two before sun up and from that time till about 8 or 9 it was great. Then it slowed down till evening time.

Also you can put your pole on two stakes, then take a bread twisty and attach it to a bobber. Make a hook out of the twisty and hang it on your fishing line between two of the pole eyes. When it starts going up well usually its a fish. You can take the bobber off quickly and when you feel the pull set the hook. This method also prevents the fish from feeling the tug of the line against the reel when its sitting on the holder. It is also a great tool on those windy days when the tip of your rod is bouncing all around.

The main reason for the marshmellow was to get your bait above the weeds but we have fished with marshmellows only and caught our limits. We also have used the plain white and those fruity ones. And if the fish are not biting you still have a snack.

I never used crawlers much unless fishing in a river. The other thing to remember is using these baits the trout a lot of times will swallow it so C&R is not always an option. If you don't want to keep the trout to eat I would recommend using spinners or some other lures and take the barb off the hooks. Or if your use the leeder hooks you can just unhook it from the swivel.

Hope this helps and sorry for any typos, spelling mistakes!


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the input!


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

on saturday i had 2 rainbow trout up on land ant they came of the hook and plopped right back into the water but i got one and brought him home but my dad didnt get a chance to clean his guts out so he was no good.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

bigbuck14 said:


> on saturday i had 2 rainbow trout up on land ant they came of the hook and plopped right back into the water but i got one and brought him home but my dad didnt get a chance to clean his guts out so he was no good.


Clean'em yourself!! :******:


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

i dont know how to. :******: :evil: :x


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It's never too early to learn how. Have someone tell you how to do it or get on the internet and find instructions on how to fillet fish.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

bigbuck14 said:


> i dont know how to. :ticked: :evil: :x


.
Cut from butt to jaw, rip out anything that isn't meat or bone. done. :wink:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Plus run your thumb along the inside of the backbone to remove the bloodline


----------

